# Names



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just got my new boy goat kid, does anyone have suggestions on names








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanx I was thinking naming him. Levi, Bentley, or Riley 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like Levi.


----------



## cher1190 (Aug 9, 2013)

I like bentley


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like Levi


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I vote Levi


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I second Bentley.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Levi- 3
Bentley- 2
Riley- me! =1


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I like Levi, and riley is my second pic


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd go off the wall and name him Cutie-Pie


----------



## horsesgoatsforlife (Jul 31, 2013)

I like Riley 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I love the name Bentley!! and also another good name could be... Zephre which is a future herd sire name for one of my bucks but u can copy if u want to!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------

